

Popcorn Time, Now Part of Netflix - rtcoms
https://blog.popcorntime.io/popcorn-time-now-part-of-netflix/

======
Walkman
I can't believe I falled for this! I did not realized until saw the comments
here :D

------
bradknowles
Obvious April Fools is ... Obvious.

------
bayonetz
Got me :)

